
Kubernetes 3rd Party Security Audit Findings - alexellisuk
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/81146
======
mfer
This was covered a couple months ago...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20655017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20655017)

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks

